# Selling my cherub



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Morning all. If anyone is in the Market for a one year old cherub I've listed mine in the for sale section now.

Cheers, Cam


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

What are you moving on to?


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

What machine do you plan to get next?


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

I have just bough an Astoria AEP one group rotary machine (plumbed in) which I am collecting tonight and will hopefully be good to go!


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

good work


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Now sold. Thanks for the interest from those who replied. Cam


----------

